# Playoff matchups



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Assuming that the Mavs make the playoffs, who would you rather play in the first round?

It is going to be either Lakers/Spurs/Rockets/Jazz (unless something drastic happens). 

Personally, I'd rather they play Houston in the first round. They might look unbeatable right now but come playoff time it is going to be difficult to sustain the same level of play and they are going to miss Yao whether they want to admit it or not.

The team I least want to see in the first round is Utah. That is not to say that other teams aren't tough to beat. It is going to be one epic postseason.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I say it's way too soon to even be thinking about this. All it takes is one wacky week for the entire West standings to flip flop. I personally think the Rockets are in for a big let-down soon.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think the Rockets are going to sustain their level of play, and we just might step into the void as far as homecourt goes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Honestly, I don't really care which team DAL sees in the playoffs.

As for HOU, they are finally playing Adelman ball. Yao was slowing down the offense too much for Adelman to implement his fast paced game. Now that he's out, HOU has gained new life.

I do have doubt in the sense that they are now a single-star team, and you can only get so far with McGrady and a bunch of role players.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldn't want to play the Lakers or Spurs. Right now, I would agree with everyone else that I would want to play the Rockets, but I think the Mavs can beat the Jazz also.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

bookmarked


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You could've just subscribed to it.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

definitely the rockets, the other teams would kill us..


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> definitely the rockets, the other teams would kill us..


Who exactly would "kill" us?

Both recent SAS and LAL games came down to the wire, and Dallas lost in the final minute.

HOU and UTA beat up DAL, but Dallas matches up fairly well with both of them.

On the other hand, if you are referring to getting out-coached, I totally understand considering AJ's track history....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Who exactly would "kill" us?
> 
> Both recent SAS and LAL games came down to the wire, and Dallas lost in the final minute.
> 
> ...


I think you've touched on the real issue this postseason - the coaching. If we look back at the last two series the Mavs have lost, it was Riley and Nellie that took Avery to school (the GS debacle was a total gaff by Avery that even we sitting at home wouldn't have pulled, and the defensive matchup vs. Wade is more of the same). 

I hope this storyline reaches the local media; I'd like to see how Avery handles the questions - more so Cuban. :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

In the GSW series, it was AJ's fault without any doubt.

In the MIA series, I still blame the collapse on Cuban. If Cuban had kept his trap shut, NBA and officials wouldn't have been so tough on the team. 

Remember all that fiasco involving "I am a Whiner?"
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2006/05/10/im-a-whiner/

I just KNEW Dallas would lose that series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> In the MIA series, I still blame the collapse on Cuban. If Cuban had kept his trap shut, NBA and officials wouldn't have been so tough on the team.


Avery Johnson is the one that decided to play one on one against DWade, not Cuban.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Avery Johnson is the one that decided to play one on one against DWade, not Cuban.


Devin who? Just Kidd'n. :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Avery Johnson is the one that decided to play one on one against DWade, not Cuban.


AJ played DWade 1-on-1 because you can't body-up Wade in that series. You could sneeze and get a foul called....

If one defender is already getting 50 fouls called, imagine putting 2 bodies on him.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Devin who? Just Kidd'n. :raised_ey


Old people wisdom, eh? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Old people wisdom, eh? :biggrin:


Saw it in the paper; somebody had the sign at AAC. :angel:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> AJ played DWade 1-on-1 because you can't body-up Wade in that series. You could sneeze and get a foul called....
> 
> If one defender is already getting 50 fouls called, imagine putting 2 bodies on him.....


Double him before he catches the ball, to take time off the clock? Cut his lanes, throw another guy at him right after he goes left or right to give Damp a lil more time to protect the paint?(Spurs did that against Lebron last year in the finals, 4-0) 
That's doubling someone with less contact.
"AJ played DWade 1-on-1 because you can't body-up Wade in that series."
Ok... i agree with you that you couldn't play aggressive D on Wade in that series because of the refs, but we didn't have to play aggressive D on Wade, just smart D. But what about now? Kobe, Tmac, Deron Williams, CP3 and Baron Davis. What about them? We still don't double them.
Avery doesn't like to double players, because that is the way he coaches. Refs have nothing to do with that.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I was so disappointed in Avery in that series versus the Miami Heat because he kept doing something over and over again even though it wasn't successful. Same things goes for the series versus the Golden State, maybe he's just not good enough to figure out a way or system to stop superstar guards so he has to do the same thing over and over again??


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Double him before he catches the ball, to take time off the clock? Cut his lanes, throw another guy at him right after he goes left or right to give Damp a lil more time to protect the paint?(Spurs did that against Lebron last year in the finals, 4-0)
> That's doubling someone with less contact.
> 
> Ok... i agree with you that you couldn't play aggressive D on Wade in that series because of the refs, but we didn't have to play aggressive D on Wade, just smart D. But what about now? Kobe, Tmac, Deron Williams, CP3 and Baron Davis. What about them? We still don't double them.
> ...


I agree with you, but I still don't blame the Miami loss on AJ. Cuban had more to do with that series than AJ... Come on! You had no problems with the way the games were officiated?

GSW series was by far the worst series that can be pinned on Avery Johnson.

As for now, we don't have 2 undersized guard (Harris & Terry) to handle Kobe, TMac or Deron. I still can't tell you how Kidd will affect our defense against the bigger guards, but I certainly like our chances better.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I agree with you, but I still don't blame the Miami loss on AJ. Cuban had more to do with that series than AJ... Come on! You had no problems with the way the games were officiated?


Even with the bad refs, we still could have won that series.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Even with the bad refs, we still could have won that series.


Co-signed. 2 and 5/6 wins out of 4, then to fold like a cheap suit...:thumbdown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Even with the bad refs, we still could have won that series.


Yeah... that's in an ideal situation with strong minded players/coach, and I also know I should/need to leave officiating out of discussion

... but the reality is that a couple questionable calls here and there is all that it takes to shift momentum of the game. When you can't gain momentum in a game, how are you suppose to win?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> When you can't gain momentum in a game, how are you suppose to win?


You don't - but a champion takes momentum wherever and however necessary. :whistling:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Poor Dirk.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> You don't - but a champion takes momentum wherever and however necessary. :whistling:


It certainly helps when you could play ball without having to worry about making your shots.... Even if you miss, you can go to the charity stripe for a couple FT's.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Poor Dirk.


Poor Dirk? lol... are we talking about the same gutless 7 footer that hid behind defenders so he doesn't have to touch the ball against GSW?

See? Now you guys get me started....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Poor Dirk? lol... are we talking about the same gutless 7 footer that hid behind defenders so he doesn't have to touch the ball against GSW?
> 
> See? Now you guys get me started....


Keep it coming! We could dedicate a thread to Dirk bashing! :yay::banana::yay:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ugh, why are we still talking about the 2006 Finals? I had just about wiped that from my memory.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ugh, why are we still talking about the 2006 Finals? I had just about wiped that from my memory.


Well, our thoughts are turning to the Playoffs - and that opens up bad memories. This team has as much unfinished business as any team in the league, with the two recent collapses. :sadbanana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

But I don't wanna cry again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> But I don't wanna cry again.


We may have to change allegiances...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> On the other hand, if you are referring to getting out-coached, I totally understand considering AJ's track history....


basically. 

and their superstars know theyll have career nights against us.. ugh


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> basically.
> 
> *and their superstars know theyll have career nights against us.. ugh*


:lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

what, how many times do we have to see the other teams superstars lighting us up each game, kobe, tmac, amare, deron williams ffs.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> what, how many times do we have to see the other teams superstars lighting us up each game, kobe, tmac, amare, deron williams ffs.


I didn't disagree with you. I thought it was funny because it is true.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> I didn't disagree with you. I thought it was funny because it is true.



oh


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Spurs have dropped 3 straight. The mavs can still have a good chance to get #3 and even #1 or #2 aren't ruled out.


----------

